# Some Natural Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Painted up some baits today...Shad Rap knock offs from Tackle Industries...Probably be up for sale soon.

Bluegill









Perch









Muskie









Shad









Walleye









$9 Bass









I think the E-Tex coating would make the baits a lot nicer...I'm going to start experimenting with that stuff very soon.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice looking baits Paul.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing to experiment with...Etex works...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice looking baits! How do those swim? I got some bodies that looked just like that from Janss Netcraft about 4-5 years ago and they were really light and didn't swim worth a darn(they were about 8 cm long). The rapala SSR in size 8 (unfortunately discontinued size) is one of my fave commercially available lures.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

These are a Super Shad Rap knock offs and they swim great. Actually caught a muskie on one of them. Super Ciscos are what they are called, made from injection molded plastic....You can pick them up on ebay. 

In case anyone is interested, I actually have these up for auction on ebay now: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300561076173


----------

